# Help me decide....



## bsmithwstyle (Jun 25, 2013)

So I got some new wheels for Christmas, they are ESM 004 (BBS LM Reps) and I am getting them powder coated and just trying to decide on color. They are going on a 2010 Ibis White A3 on race land ultimos

Option 1: Gloss Black lip, Matte Black centers, gold rivets and lug nuts

Option 2: Gloss White lip, Matte Black centers, gold rivets and lug nuts

Option 3: Gloss Black lip, Gloss dark forest green centers, gold rivets and lug nuts

Any thoughts would be great


----------



## vrhyan (Jan 22, 2014)

#1 gets my vote since you have a white A3. You can try plastidip to see the outcome first before powdercoating them.


----------



## AutoGuy (Feb 1, 2014)

Option 1. Black will be a good contrast to the white car rims. Not to mention the gold will really stand out. Upload a picture when you get finished. I'm curious on how they will turn out.


----------



## Bxturbo (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd go with option 2 since the car is white also.


----------

